# Survey - glucagon injections in schools



## Becca (May 20, 2011)

Pleae could parent's/carer's take the time to fill in this short survey about the use of Glucagon in schools - many thanks

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/GH5CZYM


----------



## Adrienne (May 20, 2011)

This is extremely important to most parents.   I have used glucagon on my daughter and if a school or DSN or consultant ever say to me 'an ambulance will be there in 8 minutes' its not good enough.

8 minutes is too long to stand there watching a child, any child, not just yours, having a seizure or going into a coma just because you haven't got a glucagon kit or were told 'you don't need it'.    Rubbish you do.

Have you ever heard the noise a child could make when needing a shot of glucagon, I have, believe me it is not human.   

There are medical teams out there saying schools don't need it, there are schools saying no we don't want it, most of the good teams will train members of staff and you will always get at least one volunteer.

Please fill in this survey and if you don't know what your school's stance on it is, maybe you could ask them.

Thank you.


----------



## bev (May 20, 2011)

Hi Becca,

All done - thanks.Bev


----------



## grahams mum (May 26, 2011)

already done  sent by EDDY VIA EMAIL


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 26, 2011)

I remember almost 20 year ago now, before diagnosis, when my younger brother had a sever hypo in school..............no one in the whole school knew what to do and so me and my other brother were called but we were only young and didn't have any sugary drinks on us..........by the time we instructed the teachers to get sugary liquids it was too late, he went into  a fit and then coma.............luckily he made it though...........


So any improvement to this would be very good, although I am sure it is much better now than it was........


----------



## KateXXXXXX (May 30, 2011)

I'm hoping things are more civilized when we have a proper diagnosis to tell the school...


----------



## KateXXXXXX (Jun 5, 2011)

After talking to the school, I have filled in the survey, but I'm not sure it'll be helpful.  Too manyu of the questions failed to gve an option even close to the situation in school.  It seems to be geared towards primary schools rather than secondary schools...


----------

